
The former CEO of Mozilla is launching a web browser that blocks all ads - PhilipA
http://www.businessinsider.com/former-mozilla-ceo-brendan-eich-launches-ad-blocking-web-browser-brave-2016-1?r=UK&IR=T
======
Cypher
Sounds like he wants ad agencies to pay him to allow adverts onto users
device.

